# My Baby Emmett



## shooks1991 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just wanted to share these pictures I took today of my baby. As I type this, he is being naughty and trying to chew on the edge of my computer. LOL!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Super cute!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I couldn't see them! Hate to miss a cuteness moment...


----------



## shooks1991 (Jun 11, 2015)

Mfmst said:


> I couldn't see them! Hate to miss a cuteness moment...



Oh no! Maybe they will show in my signature!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, wow! Who could resist that face?

What a cutie!

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That's a whole lot of cuteness in such a tiny body!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Absolutely adorable! Do you use bitter apple? It's been a lifesaver with my puppy girl!


----------



## PoodleChic (Jul 6, 2015)

She is so sweet!! Congratulations!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwwwwwwwww...he's adorable. What a pretty little face he has. You must be so head over heels. He looks so innocent. Well...he is, after all. Just adorbs.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I still have a remote control with chew marks from my long gone (lived to be 15yrs.) poodle girl. I smile everytime I hold the remote in my hand and feel the rough spot where her puppy teeth did their work. Sigh, she was such a good girl!


----------



## Tabatha (Apr 21, 2015)

Emmett is gorgeous, congratulations, I look forward to watching him grow!


----------

